#  Ernährung >   Darmkrämpfe und Bauchweh >

## HagenT.

am 1. + 2. Jänner habe ich Darmkrämpfe gehabt, ja ein Horror, die haben weh getan, vom 24. 12  heute habe ich fast nur suppe gefuttert dazwischen eine Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung gehabt und eine Menge Kopfweh und Bronchitis und ja es hat nur weh getan, ich habe 96 Kg bei 180 cm, und das bis 31.12, da habe ich noch gut gefuttert und abends ne kalte Reis Soya Milch getrunken, und am nächsten Tag die Krämpfe. die sind etwas weg aber mein gefühl ist noch im Bauch, so im Bereich vom Nabel noch so ein flaues gefühl, mein Bauch ist 107,5 cm bis 31.12 gewsen und jetzt noch immer 106,5 cm gewesen, und er wird nicht kleiner, ich habe keine Ahnung wieso ich noch so ein Gefühl habe, ich bin ein Hektischer Mensch, und bin oft am Computer und habe mehr Streß als normal. Mnachmal vom Job her und auch Privat und ich habe einen Stressigen Job. Jetzt frage ich mich, obwohl ich noch nur Suppe esse, 2  3 Liter Gemüse und Nudelsuppe am Tag wird das nicht besser. Ich nahm 7 Tage Heilerde, bis jetzt 3 x am TAg, seit gestern Schüssler Saltze Nummer 9, bis zu 10  15 x am Tag, und nummer 7, 7 stück am abend vor dem Schlafen gehen, ich trinke genügend Tee, und nehme Kräuter gegen meine Panikattacken, ich habe sonst einen guten Magen und habe kein geschwür, vom Ultraschall habe ich grenzwertig große Leber, höhere Trombozyten und Cholesterin mehr als 2007 aber noch alles im grenzbereich, Hepar Sulfuris D 4 nehme ich seit 10 Tagen 3 x am Tag, Sinusitis und Sinupret Tropfen 3 x je 10 bzw. 50 am Tag gegen meine Nebenhöhlenentzündung. Men Magen hat Bauchweh, tut etwas weh, und das ganze ist noch nicht vorbei. Ich habe halt die Panik, etwas gebläht, meteorisch geblähter Abdomen habe ich esse kein Schweinefleisch, fast nie Butter sehr wenig Fett, zu viel Schokolade, und bin antialkoholiker und Nichtraucher, ja jetzt weiß ich nicht was mit meinem Magen ist, meinem Bauch, und ich muß erst Magenröntgen machen, so weiße Flüßigkeit schlucken. So ein Rülpsgefühl habe ich etweas ängstlich bin ich, Blinddarm ist in Ordnung, Bioflorin nahm ich 3 Tage, kein Erbrechen, kein Durchfall, immer einen trockenen Mund und so ein Speichelgefühl ein trockenes im Mund, ich steigere mich zu sehr rein in viele Dinge, lebe bei Eltern, die sind nicht alle sehr gesund, ja es ist ein Horror momentan alles. Buscopan nahm ich 1.  4.1. und dann war der Bauch besser und ich habe ein sehr behütetes Leben. Ja mein Magen der ist es, wieso ich nicht noch mehr abnahm, 92 Kg habe ich jetzt, und ich frage mich wieso noch so viel Bauchfett da ist und wieso man da noch immer nach so langer Zeit eben Bauchschmerzen hat.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Hagen, 
ich würde dir auf jeden Fall mal eine Magenspiegelung empfehlen. Es kann ein nervöser Magen sein oder das Magenbakterium Helicobacter Pylori oder auch was ganz anderes. Auf jeden Fall solltest du eine Methode finden, wie du Stress abbauen kannst, denn durch Stress verkrampft sich der ganze Körper, und die Beschwerden entstehen dann dort, wo man am empfindlichsten ist. 
In deinem gestrigen Thema hast du von einer Sinusitis geschrieben und von anderen Beschwerden, die nicht vergehen wollen. Ich hätte an deiner Stelle die Antibiotika genommen und hätte dann meine Ruhe gehabt. Wenn man Naturpräparate nimmt, sollte sich nach 3 Tagen eine eindeutige Besserung zeigen. Ich bin auch für die Naturmedizin, aber die hat ihre Grenzen, wie ich schon schmerzlich feststellen musste. 
Du solltest auf jeden Fall lernen, dich zu entspannen, dann wirst du sehen, wie die Beschwerden zurückgehen. Und was all den Stress angeht, ist es oft eine Sache der richtigen Organisation, wie man seine Aufgaben erledigt.
Alles Gute!

----------


## HagenT.

Nun Antibiotika hat der HNO gemeint sind nicht unbedingt nötig weil ich kein Fieber hatte, jedenfalls die Sinupret tropfen 3 x 50 am Tag halfen gut, die Sinusitis Trofepn auch, gut waren die Dexagenta Augentropfen gegen meine Bindehautentzündung, die Bronchitis ist gut vorbei fast, ja der Darm tut noch weh, schau morgen mich verschreiben für ein Magenröntgen wo man so eine flüssigkeit schluckt. entspannen is schwer bei so einem Job.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv85y0TtABU  YouTube - Dialoger für gemeinützige Organisationen
den ich habe, und das ist nicht einfach ja da sind zukunftsängste oft da man pusht sich selber mehr umsatz ja das ist halt so. die beschwerden sind eh besser nur die unruhe, die spannungszustände, in den beinen müdigkeit, ja vieleilcht hätte ich die Antibiotika nehmen sollen aber mit dem Darm was nehmen wenn man gerae ne Darmgrippe hatte oder Bauchkrämpfen ne.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Hagen,
ich glaube, die meisten Menschen haben einen stressigen Job, aber man muss daheim schauen, dass man wieder runterkommt, denn es ist sehr schädlich, wenn man immer unter Hochspannung steht. Das ist eine Kopfsache, man kann zwar mit Naturheilmitteln ein bisschen nachhelfen, aber man muss erst mal begreifen, dass da irgendwo ein Denkfehler ist, der dem Körper und der Seele sehr schadet, das siehst du ja selber. 
Zu deinen Links: Der erste konnte nicht geladen werden, der zweite schon, bist du da irgendwo dabei, oder wolltest du nur so auf das Video aufmerksam machen? Dazu muss ich sagen: Das mit den Menschenrechten finde ich toll, ich arbeite auch im Dienste der Ausgegrenzten der Gesellschaft. Aber wir selber sind auch Menschen, die das Recht haben, sich wenigstens nach der Arbeit zu entspannen. Alles andere rächt sich irgendwann.
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## HagenT.

ja stressig haben viele, aber die meisten haben da keine Probleme, ich bin von Natur auch ein eher hektischer Mensch, oft futtere ich schnell zu Hause, springe zum computer, dann zum tv, dann zum DVD REkorder, dann gehe ich zum einkaufen, hole was, mache was, repariere was, ja ein bisschen schusselig. dann noch die ganzen Gefühle wie, es geht mir was ab, spannung im Körper, unglücklich sein, soll ich jetzt arbeiten gehen odern icht, das ist ein wahrer Horror gerade, ich finde schwer zum glauben aus liebe zurück, ne dass sind sozusagen kollegen, ja wenn du als keiler auf der straße stehst bist du unbeliebt, du redest 100 leute an in kurzer zeit und versuxt mit allen mittteln denen einen jahresabbuchungsauftrag für die Organisation abzuluxen, dadurch kriegst du ja provision, oft arbeitest du schnell und viel, dann ärgerst du dich auch masslos über die leute die dann nein sagen, dann denkst du über die schweirige zukunft nach und das jahre lang eben.

----------


## Nachtigall

Mir scheint, bei dir kommt viel psychische Belastung auf, weil du mit deinem Job unzufrieden bist und mit der Taktik, andere irgendwie überreden und überrumpeln zu müssen. Das wäre für mich nichts aus ethischen Gründen. Kein Wunder, dass dein Körper mit so vielen Symptomen reagiert. Mich wundert es nicht, dass du Magen- und Darmprobleme hast, wenn du dann nicht mal in Ruhe was Ordentliches essen kannst. 
Ich war früher auch eher hektisch, habe aber erkennen müssen, dass es mir nichts bringt und dass ich deshalb auch nicht mehr schaffe als jemand, der ruhig arbeitet. Durch die Arbeit mit Behinderten musste ich mir das abgewöhnen, und darüber bin auch sehr froh.  
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du versuchst, in der Gegenwart zu sein, einfach da zu sein, und nicht immer bei dem einen gleich an das nächste zu denken. Z. B. Wenn du isst, konzentrier dich aufs Essen und sitz einfach mal ein paar Minuten gemütlich da. Es läuft dir nichts davon, wenn du das machst. Du schöpfst dann wieder Kraft für das nächste, was ansteht. Vielleicht kannst du dir gewisse feste Zeiten einrichten: So und so lange brauchst du fürs Essen. Du gönnst dir von da bis dort ein schönes Bad anstatt in Eile zu duschen. 
Belege Kurse für Autogenes Training oder Meditation und nimm dir Zeit für ein Hobby, das dir gut tut. Überleg, was dir als Kind gut getan hat und versuch, daran anzuknüpfen. 
Auf jeden Fall musst du lernen, dir eine gewisse Zeit am Tag Entspannung zu gönnen, sonst rächen sich Körper und Seele noch auf ganz andere Weise. Burn-out und Depressionen und vieles mehr sind heute an der Tagesordnung wegen fehlender Entspannung, das nächste wäre vielleicht Blutdochdruck und Schlaganfall oder Herzinfarkt oder andere schwere Erkrankungen. Das, was du momentan hast, sind ein Warnsignal, dass du was in deinem Leben ändern sollst, vielleicht auch eine andere Arbeit suchen sollst. Ich weiß, das alles ist schwer durchzuführen, aber wenn du dir selber wichtig bist, musst du in den Blick nehmen, was alles falsch läuft und was du ändern musst.
Alles Gute!

----------


## HagenT.

Nun ich esse schon was ordentliches immer, ich komme nach der Arbeit heim, daneben wird das Essen gemacht, ich hocke am Computer, checke die Mails, habe grad noch Ärger mit meinem Ex Chef, lege mich dann nieder gehe dann vielleicht ins Fitness Center oder bin am Computer beschäftigt, bzw. am Tv, ja und im Job da laufe ich viel rum halt.  
Ja das mit dem Konzentrierter Sein versuche ich gerade, dass ist momentan nicht sehr einfach für mich. Burn Out habe ich 1 - 2 x im Jahr so Symptome und Gefühle. Und ja wie gesagt ich habe halt noch mit meinen Angst und Panik Gefühlen zu kämpfen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich hab das Gefühl, du bräuchtest mal eine psychologische Beratung. Du solltest rausfinden, woher die Angst und Panikattacken und das Burnout kommen, und was dagegen tun, dann wird's auch bestimmt mit deinen gesundheitlichen Beschwerden beser. 
Ich wünsch dir das Allerbeste.

----------


## HagenT.

naja irgendwie bin ich jetzt durch die krankheit, darm leicht schmerzen habe ich noch., nicht so ganz drauf und auch während des Jahres, ich habe einfach ein Hektik Problem. Und wenn es wieder abend wird, dann kommen wieder die Ängste leicht hoch ob ich die Nacht überlebe.

----------


## Nachtigall

Also, dann tu was für dein Seelenleben. Lass dir helfen!

----------


## HagenT.

Nun ich lasse mir ja, die ängste kommen einfach so, da kann ich nix dagegen machen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Doch, du kannst was dagegen machen, indem du dich in psychologische Behandlung begibst, damit die Ursache deiner Ängste herausgefunden und behandelt wird. Psychologen sind für sowas gut ausgebildet, die haben den ganzen Tag mit solchen Problemen zu tun. Da kann man dir sicher helfen. Oder, je nachdem, wie du religiös eingestellt bist, du kannst auch einen Seelsorger um Hilfe bitten, die sind da auch recht gut geschult. 
Viel Glück!

----------


## HagenT.

ja sowas hatte ich schon mal vor langer Zeit, da habe ich 4 Monate Tabletten geschluckt udn war bei der neurologin, und dann habe ich eben ne chinesische Ärztin ausprobiert, mit Ihrer Kräutertherapie die mir in 4 Wochen viel besser geholfen hat als alle Medikamente, momentan ist es im Abklingen es sind noch so Unruhe und was kommt dann in der Zukunft leichte Angstgefühle über. Seelsorger habe ich schon probiert, ja der hat mich auch beruhigt, war auch gut.

----------


## Nachtigall

Na siehst du, dann kannst du ja daran anknüpfen. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal wirklich mit einem Pychologen versuchen, denn das ist nicht unbedingt das Gebiet der Neurologen. Hier müssen die Dinge aufgedeckt und aufgearbeitet werden, die die Angst verursachen. Wenn du das nicht machst, bekommst du nie Ruhe.

----------


## HagenT.

nun 2008 hatte ich das letzte mal so ein problem dann gings, mein job ist strssig, hin und wieder habe ich halt so herzstechen für minuten und das vergeht dann, bis jetzt wurde kein physischer Defekt gefunden, das herzstechen habe ich oft jeden tag ein paar minuten sonst ohne geüfhl, einfach nur so ein stechen, wieso hat man das?

----------


## Nachtigall

Irgendwie signalisiert das Herz doch, wenn es ihm momentan zuviel ist, deshalb muss man noch keine Schädigungen haben. Aber wenn es jeden Tag kommt, würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen, wo ich was ändern kann. Oft kommt es von der Psyche und man deutet es als Herzstechen. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein Warnsignal, dass du zuviel Stress hast. Der Magen meldet sich doch auch, wenn du zuviel gegessen hast, deshalb bist du auch nicht magenkrank. Oder du hast Seitenstechen, weil du zu schnell gerannt bist o. ä. Der Körper meldet sich schon, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt. 
Ich bin kein Arzt und kann das nicht so genau sagen, aber soviel kann ich sagen, dass du was Grundsätzliches in deinem Leben ändern musst. 
Übrigens: Falls dir schlimme Ereignisse einfallen, die vielleicht deine Ängste hervorrufen könnten, und du darüber reden willst, dann kannst du es auch hier im Forum tun. Jeder bekommt im Leben so seine seelischen Verletzungen ab, die, wenn sie nicht aufgearbeitet werden, sich durch irgendwelche Symptome zurückmelden.

----------


## HagenT.

naja im job habe ich nicht mmer probleme, aber wenn ich übertreibe habe ich so ein stechen in der herzgegend, ich habe schon oft ein EKG gemacht aber es ist nie irgndwas gewesen, bei keiner art davon. und im jjob den ich mache haset du oft streß Kunden zu kriegen sonst hast du wenig umsatz und wenig verdienst. mit dem magen habe ich noch nie probleme gehabt, außer jetzt, 2 Tage darmkrämpfe, in 6 tagen 4 kg abgenommen 2 cm ging der magen zurück, dauernd eine leere im bauch, nur geüsesuppe 2 wochen gegessen als ich krank war und haferschleimsuppe und genügend medikamente das ich wieder gesund werde. ich habe noch nicht so viele leute getroffen die wie ich panikattacken haben.

----------


## Nachtigall

Das wäre für mich Grund genug, einen Psychologen hinzuzuziehen. Wenn du nicht bereit bist, nach den wirklichen Ursachen zu forschen (damit meine ich nicht den Job), dann wirst du die Panikattacken nie los. Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Schau am besten gleich morgen um einen baldigen Termin, sonst ist das ganze Gerede hier umsonst. Tut mir leid, dass ich dir das so sagen muss, aber es ist eben die Realität, und ich habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen, deshalb kann ich so reden.
Alles Gute!

----------


## HagenT.

naja die habe ich schon sher lange, 1 - 2 x im jahr habe ich die, und psychologe sagte damals, eben streß und umstände rund herum.

----------


## Nachtigall

Schau mal in die Zeitung oder bei einer Volkshochschule, da gibt es Kurse, in denen man Entspannung und die richtige Organisation im Leben lernen kann. Irgendwas muss passieren.

----------


## HagenT.

ja sowas habe ich mal vor einiger Zeit durchgemacht, gehlfen hat es mir ehrlich gesagt gar nix, am meisten ahlf mir die tcm kräuter medizin

----------

